# Crocodile Pie



## fortuna (Feb 3, 2007)

Cabbage and Meat Pie Filling

1 large onion, chopped 
3 garlic cloves, chopped 
1/3 medium green cabbage, shredded 
1 pound ground beef
1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper (or to taste)
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning or oregano

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 stick cold butter (1/2 cup) plus
2 tablespoons
1/4 to 1/2 cup ice-cold water

It's hard to explain how to make a Crocodile Pie without step-by-step pictures. Check at cookstepbystep for Step-by-step recipe. Very funny pie. Kids would love it. Good with sweet filling (like apple) or raisins.







Believe me, you will surprise everybody with this pie!


----------

